# 2011 Jacks at Haunt Buggula



## Buggula (Jun 26, 2008)

Presenting our two jacks, Gill O'Teen and Cruella! Pumpkins in England are a LOT smaller than the ones you can buy where I'm from in Canada. But you get the advantage of them being easier to clean and carve.

View attachment 97458


I hear the weather isn't being cooperative on the other side of the Atlantic. Hope it improves for all you haunters by Monday!

Ali


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Good job! Love it....* *H1*


----------

